# Crappie



## ROLL TIDE (Jun 22, 2008)

Where can i catch some


----------



## Catchin Hell (Oct 9, 2007)

Did someone say Crappie... :hungry

I know lake Eufala on the AL/GA line used to have some of the best crappie fishing around. I tried Seminole a couple of years back, but there's just too much moss in the lake to troll it and that's my preferred method for catching them. I've heard some of the local lakes have them, but I haven't fished for them in years now.


----------



## Buckyt (Oct 1, 2007)

Come to Lake Weiss in n. E. Alabama. I can give you the name of good guides, and marina with Motels. Trolling should start getting good soon.

Buckyt


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

My uncle catches them on Escambia.


----------



## neptunus rex (Jun 17, 2008)

Lake Talquin near Quincy FL


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

> *Buckyt (1/4/2009)*Come to Lake Weiss in n. E. Alabama. I can give you the name of good guides, and marina with Motels. Trolling should start getting good soon.
> 
> 
> 
> Buckyt




The size of the Crappie coming out of Lake Weiss is worth the trip !

My buddies uncle lives on the lake, and their crappie are real slabs.


----------



## TSpecks (Oct 3, 2007)

I second the lake talquin, I am going for 5 days in the middle of March.


----------



## Buckyt (Oct 1, 2007)

Fishing is picking up at Lake Weiss. Contact Mark Collins for a good guide. Search Mark Collins guide service Lake Weiss should get you his web site with good, honest, current reports.


----------



## coldslaker (Aug 12, 2008)

They have been catcjing some small 9-11 inchers at stone lake in Century.


----------



## RUSTY (Oct 2, 2007)

Does Hurricane or Bear have Crappie?


----------



## curdogman (Oct 12, 2007)

Bear Lake has Crappie, I have never fished for them there, but may give it a try. Stone Lake also has Crappie


----------

